

Maintainership transfer of uBlock: post mortem - currencyfreedom
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Maintainership-transfer-of-uBlock%3A-post-mortem

======
ethana
As much as I dislike chrisaljoudi for doing shady things there as gorhill
points out, this is as much of gorhil's hasty actions as it is chris' bad
stewardship for the reputation of uBlock.

On April 1st, the transfer of ownership to chris are hours within the
announcement of gorhil's leaving the project. I understand the frustrations he
was getting, but that was not a smart decision on his part. Projects are easy
to create, brand names are not.

~~~
BenTheElder
While I agree that the transfer of ownership at least _seems_ hasty, I feel
that this is more chris's bad stewardship. Some of it is pretty ridiculous
like that his homepage makes it feel as if he's claiming he created it.

[https://chrismatic.io/](https://chrismatic.io/)

> Some of what I make: uBlock.

~~~
Bootvis
And if you click that uBlock link you read:

"made with love and care by Chris."

Which might not be untrue but is quite misleading.

~~~
MetaCosm
Yeah, it is rather transparent he is trying to reap the rewards of others
peoples effort to jack up his reputation.

------
BenTheElder
Has there been any reply from @chrisaljoudi?

Also, is there any reason this couldn't have moved to a github group (for the
'The uBlock Development Team') instead of someone else's personal account or
something?

~~~
currencyfreedom
When @gorhill pointed out that @chrisaljoudi was removing precious features
from his version, he just replied with a "Philosophy" link telling everyone
that, now that he has acquired control over it, this project isn't a democracy
and he's going to do whatever pleases him with the brand that all of us helped
to build:
[https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock/issues/1306#issuecomm...](https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock/issues/1306#issuecomment-95340908)

~~~
BenTheElder
That's really rather disappointing. I missed out on all of this but I seem to
have uBlock Origin as a result of installing it back when gorhill ran it, and
I've been quite happy with it.

Though, to be fair, he did just add an 'investigating' label to the issue 8
hours ago after pointing to the philosophy w/o democracy.

~~~
tim333
A recent tweet from @ChrisAljoudi:

>"Better since it doesn't ask for donations."

>Honey, go screw yourself.

~~~
BenTheElder
Asking for donations in the name of an open source project you didn't create,
for yourself is the part that seems wrong.

This guy seems full of it.

------
cookrn
Based on what I've read, it seems like Chris should transfer the repository
back to Gorhill and make a new fork with his desired changes. On a side note,
if Gorhill wanted to transfer the repository to an empowered* group of
contributors, an open source Github repository utilizing Teams could be
another option.

* By "empowered" I mean capable of independent action on the repository without waiting for Gorhill

~~~
MetaCosm
I have to assume he wasn't aware of the feature or simply acted hastily.

------
viccuad
Really dissapointed. I hope Chris is happy having completely stained his
portfolio. You'd think a well maintained project would be worth more for his
future career than some donations now.

uBlock Origin is the way to go.

------
visoz
Response from Chris.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D1TpddtVUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D1TpddtVUA)

------
fapjacks
So what does this mean for the future of uBlock? Is this turdball now going to
drive it into the ground? Or is there a fork in the works by the core devs
that don't suck? Wat do.

~~~
dkns
Gorhill's 'fork' (read original repo) is under active development with
official Firefox version coming soon to AMO.

[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock)

